
Ask HN: What do you use to build your resume? - smarky
I was curious as to what was the best way to create a resume.
======
ud0
I actually just redid my resume here
[https://udokah.github.io/resume](https://udokah.github.io/resume)

Created with React/Webpack/HTML5/CSS3

The cool(or not so cool) thing is that it generates a PDF version of the page
using NodeJS for every new update which is downloadable via the link provided.

Hosted with Github Pages.

~~~
brianjking
This is very cool. I like the dark & light theme for the web view as well. I
wish the data was pulled in from YAML, reStructuredText or Markdown though.

~~~
ud0
Thanks. That's a good point.

------
vfulco
As a professional resume editor, I am still forced to rely on MS Word since
headhunters and often internal HR require it. If you use a more
"sophisticated" toolset like Latex and have the liberty, try to send your
resume in pdf since I see way too many MS Word resumes with formatting all
screwed up. You can't be sure what app/version the reader will be using.

Working on an R-Markdown/Latex combo, this can work great for individuals
(check github for examples) but hard to quickly switch for larger volumes of
client work since nearly everyone has a different background and so the
sections need to be tweaked.

Was a real bummer json resume as a standard didn't take off particularly due
to the non-rendering of MS Word versions. PDF was also an issue.

Vince Fulco, CFA, CAIA vfulco[@]weisisheng.cn

------
matt_the_bass
When posting job opening for my company, we always ask for resumes in PDF
format. It’s amazing how many applicants send NOT PDFs.

I suggest reading the description to see if there are any format requests.

Yes, I know pdf is not the tool to make the resume, just an output. But I
think this is a related input.

------
privong
If you like LaTeX, there's some templates here:
[https://www.latextemplates.com/cat/curricula-
vitae](https://www.latextemplates.com/cat/curricula-vitae)

~~~
faical
Or here: [https://www.sharelatex.com/](https://www.sharelatex.com/)

------
kleer001
Personally I use a text editor. Doesn't matter which one, Word, Open Office,
Bean, Simpletext, have all done their time.

The best way is the most robust way for YOU.

Some process where in 3-5 to 10-15 years you can pick it back up again, and
worst case scenario know where all your files are and have at least an open
source solution for editing it. So, don't rely on an online tool or format.
And at the very very least keep a hard copy in your archives next to your
seven years of tax records.

------
luckystrike
You can check out Resumonk:
[https://www.resumonk.com](https://www.resumonk.com)

Disclosure: I'm the Co-Founder of Resumonk.

------
zhte415
The tool matters less than the content.

Focus on what the reader wants to see and stick that in a .doc .pdf or
whatever they want.

~~~
vfulco
Yes excellent point. So many DIY writers use fancy graphics while the
prospective employer runs the document through a parser/database store and all
the hours of design and tweaking get lost. At least in most of the US, Canada,
EU, produce good content, not a glam piece of paper.

------
ashwn
I really like the formatting tool ineedaresu.me. It has an easy interface and
clean templates.

------
bewe42
I use a very simple setup of HTML + template engine (Jinja2). Then I maintain
the entries of my resume in a YAML file. Finally, I export HTML to pdf.

If interested, I describe it here: bernhardwenzel.com/articles/jinja-yaml/ \+
github

~~~
brianjking
Nice, thanks for the article. Care to share what the template looks like in
terms of HTML?

Thanks!

------
wincy
I just use a Microsoft Word template. Hasn’t hurt me yet.

